# Aqua Nova Quad T5HO fixture problem



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

I just bought this fixture from a member last month for my new setup. It is new in box as he has never used it. It worked fine but not sure when one bulb has gone out. I thought the bulb is defective but it lights up fine after I move it to another slot. Try a different bulb n still no luck. I'm thinking that it's end caps issue? Does anyone has similar experience?


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

or the ballast is gone?


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

charles said:


> or the ballast is gone?


This thing lights up in pair (2 on/off buttons, 4 bulbs) so I guess it has 2 separate circuits and ballasts!? 1 pair works perfectly fine while only 1 bulb lights up in the other pair. I hope that makes sense... I left out the actinic bulb so now there are only 3 bulbs working.


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

Sounds to me like a loose wire or end cap issue...if they light up in pairs is redundant as it could still be one half of the ballast crapping out..sometimes a bigger hammer works. most likely a loose wire...I had a new 700 dollar fixture that worked perfectly for a week...then two bulbs stopped working...turned out to be a loose wire in a wire nut...easy fix, but was a pain to take it all apart after only two weeks.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Clownloachlover said:


> Sounds to me like a loose wire or end cap issue...if they light up in pairs is redundant as it could still be one half of the ballast crapping out..sometimes a bigger hammer works. most likely a loose wire...I had a new 700 dollar fixture that worked perfectly for a week...then two bulbs stopped working...turned out to be a loose wire in a wire nut...easy fix, but was a pain to take it all apart after only two weeks.


Yeah that sucks. I will take it apart on my day off to see if anything is loose. Hopefully it's an easy fix... thx guys


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Took it apart today n couldn't spot anything wrong. All connections seem to be fine. It actually has individual ballast for each bulb so Charles is probably right.


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

Double Check all the wire nuts and wire joiners...sometimes what appears to be tight is actually loose...that was where my issue was. would suck if it was a ballast then again do you know how wold the fixture is and how much it was used?


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

It was new when I got it last month. The guy bought it from IPU last year but never used it.


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

ballasts are not that expensive, but that is not the point...given the age of the fixture it should last longer than that!


----------

